# En dehors de/des



## Luis_A

Hola:
_En dehors, ¿_puede traducirse como _aparte de_ o _fuera de_?
El contexto: "Le défaut de contrôle préventif de constitutionnalité des lois en dehors du contrôle preventif voulu para le constituant n'a cependant pais fait obstacle au développement de jurisprudences propices au respect de la hiérarchie des normes"
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este contexto, quizá fuese más correcto "al margen".
Saludos


----------



## ea.passion

Bonjour,

Comment on dit la phrase suivainte en espagnol? Merci d'avance.

*En dehors des heures de travail, vous pouvez nous appeler.*


----------



## otichoc

¡Hola!

Puede llamarnos fuera del horario de oficina

J'espére que ça t'aide.
Saludos,


----------



## andrea-b

Es el sentido exacto


----------



## laura alejandra rubio

hola quisiera sabr como podria interpretarse en al siguiente oración: 
Au sens où il n'a jamais eu la moindre velléité de réaliser des prises de vue en dehors du périmètre de son domicile. gracias. espero respuesta


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenida, *Laura* (y perdónanos la tardanza).

En este caso, *en dehors du périmètre* sería: *fuera del perímetro*.


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola  luis_A!
lo entiendo así :""Le défaut de contrôle préventif de constitutionnalité des lois, ( en dehors du = ya que sólo existe el) contrôle preventif voulu para le constituant, n'a cependant pas fait obstacle au développement de jurisprudences propices au respect de la hiérarchie des normes"
espero que te ayude....


----------



## cebollas

Hola a todos:

Cómo traduciríais "en dehors" en esta frase:

 La diffusion gratuite au public par les partenaires touristiques est tolérée en tout lieu sur tout média, en dehors de toute forme d’exploitation.

"Al margen de / fuera de/ excluyéndose toda forma de explotación comercial"?

La frase habla de DVD turístico.

Gracias


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Me parecen acertadas tus tres traducciones a las que, personalmente añadiría :
"...exceptuando cualquier forma de explotación comercial."

Un saludo,


----------



## cebollas

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Vladblack

Nueva pregunta​
*¿Q*u*é* quiere decir en dehors en este contexto*?*:
 je vous ferai  une remarque qui je leur ai faite et que j’ai vue par mon expérience, c’est que  en dehors de ces 4 5 maisons du haut Commence de la Ville


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vladback:

La verdad es que esta frase está fatal y suena a traductor automático. No tiene mucho sentido.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## caral

Hola

Por favor necesito una ayuda con la traducción de: "mise en dehors de..."
Muchas gracias.  ET Chau

Hola de nuevo

Muchas gracias por la inmediata respuesta. Preciso a continucación mi solicitud anterior. Primero se trata de un texto de filosofía: "Différence et répétition" de Gilles Deleuze. La frase completa es la siguiente:





> On a beau dire qu'apprendre, après tout, est une tâche infinie; celle-ci n'en est pas moins rejetée du côté des circonstances et de l'acquisition, mise en dehors de l'essence supposée simple du savoir en tant qu'innéité, élément _a priori _
> ou même Idée régulatrice".


Chau y gracias


----------



## orce

caral said:


> Hola Gevy
> 
> Disculpa mi torpeza pero en realidad es la primera vez que participo en un espacio como este. Acá va pues la "frase completa":  "On a beau dire qu'apprendre, après tout, est une tâche infinie; celle-ci n'en est pas moins rejetée du côté des circonstances et de l'acquisition, mise en dehors de l'essence supposée simple du savoir en tant qu'innéité, élément _a priori _
> ou même Idée régulatrice".
> Esperemos que esta vez...
> Chau
> Carlos



En este contexto yo no traduciría el termino mise, y diría "dejando fuera la esencia".
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"n'en est pas moins" es común a "rejetée" y "mise en dehors de"; un gerundio no sirve para traducirlo.

Aquí "mise en dehors de" es apartada de, dejada fuera de.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## luna3228

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos  unidos*​ 
Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda en cuanto a la traducción de esta frase siguiente:

"En dehors de tes gôuts et de ton budget, pense au montant de ta prime d'assurance" (...).

"En dehors de" = aparte de tus gustos y presupuesto/ además de tus gustos y presupuesto/ exceptuando, excepto)/fuera de tus gustos y presupuesto/ pero me suena extraño .

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## chlapec

Puedes usar "dejando aparte", "al margen de", más allá de"


----------



## luna3228

¡Gracias por esta respuesta tan rápida!


----------

